# Destroying Michelle's embies



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi there
Did anyone else see Michelle and her family on GMTV this morning? She had a hysterectomy just after the birth of her son and shortly afterwards created some embies, hoping to find a surro. Now, 5 years later, they have been told the embies cannot be stored any longer and must be "perished" next week - sooo sad  
I really hope someone will come forward to help them and they can save the embies and give their cute little boy a brother or sister.
I have fingers crossed for them.

Love Jaq


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

No I didn't see it, but Michelle if you see this  know that I am wishing you all the best, and so hoping you can get a right outcome from this.
Love EJJB
x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have just seen our local paper and Michelle lives near my mum - lmao - small world !!

I really hope she finds someone 

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww this is awful, why is the law so rubbish and inconsiderate ? I do hope Michelle finds a lovely surro to help her .... I didn't see the programme but my heart goes out to them, especially as I myself have 12 ice angels following a cancer diagnosis and total hysterectomy last June, I only hope my dreams will come true before my lil babies have to be destroyed ....4 years and counting then.....Sam xxx


----------

